# Bart



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

saw this figure for sale at a 99¢ store, and since im into slingshots i figured, why not.

should i use one of these pics for a new avi ?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yup, that's you ... go for it.*


----------

